# Does anyone know the hack to enable you to watch tv whilst driving in a 3-series?



## CraigH (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi,
I have 3-series BMW and i would like to be able to watch TV whislt driving ( Not me personally but a passenger).My TV is in the dash and it came with the car when I bought it ( NAVIGATION) its a 2002/3 model. I was told that there is a hack or code to enable you to do this. I have found out that you can do it in a 5 series but does anyone know how to do it in a 3- series?

Many Thanks,

Craig Hunt


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

CraigH said:


> Hi,
> I have 3-series BMW and i would like to be able to watch TV whislt driving ( Not me personally but a passenger).My TV is in the dash and it came with the car when I bought it ( NAVIGATION) its a 2002/3 model. I was told that there is a hack or code to enable you to do this. I have found out that you can do it in a 5 series but does anyone know how to do it in a 3- series?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> ...


If I tell you do you promise not to watch TV while driving/?????I dont wanna have a guilty conciense that I have caused someones DEATH....:violent:


----------



## atlau (Jul 1, 2004)

With so many distractions whilst driving, I'm sure it's up to the individual driver. So many times I'm driving in the morning, to see folks eating breakfast, putting on lipstick, talking on their phones, and even text messaging!!!!!!!

Hence my belief is if the driver wants to take his/her eyes off the road, there are other means of distraction already!!

I remember a guy rear ended me a few years ago, I was at a stop sign, and looking in my rear mirror, and wondering why the fool was staring and playing with his radio then.....  ***BANG***

Luckily I didn't get my BMW yet... (I was just a student who couldn't afford anything decent)


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Fifty_Cent said:


> If I tell you do you promise not to watch TV while driving/?????I dont wanna have a guilty conciense that I have caused someones DEATH....:violent:


The funniest to me are the kids with civics and 17 inch flat panel monitors in the back. They'll be alone in the car and the TV will be on and playing a movie. For whom? Guess the guys stuck behind him in traffic?


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, to answer your question (a search on this forum would have helped), check out NAV TV.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> The funniest to me are the kids with civics and 17 inch flat panel monitors in the back. They'll be alone in the car and the TV will be on and playing a movie. For whom? Guess the guys stuck behind him in traffic?


This reminds me of the MTV's show "Pimp my Ride"... you have to check it out.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

I just posted this in off-topic but it is an appropriate link to show just how stupid an idea this is.

http://www.cnn.com/2004/LAW/07/27/dvd.traffic.death.ap/index.html


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Mike 325xi said:


> I just posted this in off-topic but it is an appropriate link to show just how stupid an idea this is.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2004/LAW/07/27/dvd.traffic.death.ap/index.html


I was just going to post this same story. If that's not manslaughter, what is?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

DRIVING THE CAR is supposed to be entertainment enough. If you don't enjoy driving, take the f*cking bus.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey!What if you are stuck in a traffic jam in London Picaddily square and youre there for half an hour, exacly on news time!. It would be nice to watch TV while having your climate control on at 19C isnt it?
This feature is available in the UK, and you can take your car and do the mod for you.

Actually if I had a monitor in my car, I WOULD HAVE DEFINITELY installed the TV in motion option.

So, mate Craig, all responsibility of installing this lies to your part. Dont come after 2 weeks telling us in here that you have hit the car in front of you or something......even if you do, dont say it over here!!!

UOTE=TD]DRIVING THE CAR is supposed to be entertainment enough. If you don't enjoy driving, take the f*cking bus.[/QUOTE]


----------



## macdreamcatcher (Nov 24, 2004)

*tv enable*

Did you find the code or the hack in the end?
If so can u please point me in the right direction?

thanks


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

TD said:


> DRIVING THE CAR is supposed to be entertainment enough. If you don't enjoy driving, take the f*cking bus.


 :stupid:


----------



## Nikiski (Nov 25, 2004)

I personally know the person involved in the new story linked above. He was charged with 2 counts of 2nd degree murder and 2 counts of manslaughter after being in a wreck in which it was SUSPECTED he and his passenger were watching a DVD. So, you may want to think again about that mod. It could lead to you being found at fault for any accident you are involved in, whether the mod was involved or not.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

You need www.tvonnav.com or some other tuner. You can't just recieve TV signals on the Nav :stickpoke


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Fifty_Cent said:


> Hey!What if you are stuck in a traffic jam in London Picaddily square and youre there for half an hour, exacly on news time!. It would be nice to watch TV while having your climate control on at 19C isnt it?
> This feature is available in the UK, and you can take your car and do the mod for you.
> 
> Actually if I had a monitor in my car, I WOULD HAVE DEFINITELY installed the TV in motion option.
> ...


[/QUOTE]Traffic could begin to move at any time, no? Now listening to a movie I find no different than the stereo or whatever so I think the ability to play a DVD should be supported. I would also add a feature that follows a drivers eyes and if in motion they are staring at the screen for more than say 5 seconds and nobody is in any other seat the car automatically drives itself at max speed into the next concrete obstruction. :rofl:


----------



## NP2004 (Feb 5, 2004)

This may be a dumb question but since my 04 330ci has the DVD based navigation can I just throw a DVD in the navi player and watch a movie on my navigation screen?


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

*Drivers shold be jailed for watching TV.*



CraigH said:


> Hi,
> I have 3-series BMW and i would like to be able to watch TV whislt driving ( Not me personally but a passenger).My TV is in the dash and it came with the car when I bought it ( NAVIGATION) its a 2002/3 model. I was told that there is a hack or code to enable you to do this. I have found out that you can do it in a 5 series but does anyone know how to do it in a 3- series?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> ...


nt


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

NP2004 said:


> This may be a dumb question but since my 04 330ci has the DVD based navigation can I just throw a DVD in the navi player and watch a movie on my navigation screen?


Thankfully no.


----------

